# Kent Zoecon vs. Kent Zoe freshwater



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I realize a mixture of a good diet is what promotes good growth and good health of ur P's. I'm jus curious as to how these vitamin supplements have worked for those who uses it. Which of these are better, Zoecon or Zoe freshwater? I've also heard of people using Infantrol. Whats the significance behind Infantrol? Or are there any other liquid supplement that you use like Infantrol?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have used Infantol with my Oscars ever since they were 1". I have now had them over a year and they are doing great. Their Colours are amazing and they are healthy as can be and have never been sick in any way(knock on wood). Which I am happy about because while researching Oscars before I bought them I learned they were especially prone to HITH.

Of course Their Diet insn't the only thing that keeps them healthy, there are the other factors such as water quality and their activity level. But the Diet is exremely important and I think supplementing with Vitamins is very easy and very effective.

My fish are now just over a year old and about 10" (I havent updated my sig :laugh: )
And they are doing great! I should really get some pics up to show their colour and size now.
I beleive supplemeting with Vitamins has helped them alot.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Awesome...I'm curious because I would like to try either of the Kent vitamin products myself, but if its cheaper to go with Infantrol, why not? What does Infantrol help with anyway?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

They are 2 different types of supplements.

Zoecon provides omega-3 fatty acids...your p's should be getting that from the fish you feed. Zoecon

Zoe is a vitamin/mineral supplement. Interestingly I've started using both the Freshwater and Saltwater versions and noticed that the only thing different seems to be the name...ingredients and amounts are listed the same. Freshwater Zoe


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I heard that Zoecon promotes more growth....Is that true?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

When I feed catfish I use both products. I just add some drops and let the fish soak for a day or so. Honestly I have no idea if they really do anything.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well if ur ternetzi can grow o 13" in 1 year and 8 months I'd say it's got something to do with it.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I use the soe freshwater. My tiger seems to have nice color as far as a tiger goes. The arrow is nice lookin. So I think it helps give nice coloration. Also if you feed primarly one thing it will help balance out their diets. 
I will soak my shrimp in it when I pick it up from the store. then once its soaked in I toss it in a container in the freezer. Then Its ready to go when I need it.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*-Vita-Chem..
-KENT-Zoe FreshWater..
-KENT-ZoeCon...
*


----------

